# threatened miscarriage



## kitkat 13

I'm not sure how far along I am due to irregular cycles but I had an abdominal scan last week which only showed a gestation sac and yolk sac - no baby. I was send for a transvaginal scan because of a tilted womb and that showed the same only they could see a small baby but no heartbeat. The baby measured about 6 weeks but the gestation sac measured a couple weeks bigger than this.

I just want to know if anyone has also experienced this and everything turned out okay. Right now, they're thinking it was a missed miscarriage and I need to have another scan next week to see if anything has changed. I have read online that sometimes women with tilited wombs have a hard time finding their baby, or the heartbeat or that measurements can be off a couple weeks because of the tilt obscuring things a little. I'm praying I'm one of those cases, but I really don't think I am. 

I still feel pregnant, still having all my same symptoms and not had any bleeding or cramping at all. Anyone heard of anything similar and it was all okay?


----------



## emerald78

Hello. I am really sorry to hear you are going through this stress and worry. 

I had some bleeding at the beginning of my 1st pregnancy and went for a scan, the measured the sack at 4wks & 6 days but with no heartbeat as sometimes you cannot see a heartbeat before 6-7 wks. I had to go back 10 days later, which I did and they found a heartbeat straight away. When I went back they put me forward a week as they could get a better measurement that time. I too have a tilted uterus and they also had to do a transvaginal scan on me to be able to see anything. 

Good luck and I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm also going through complications! I went to my first Dr. appt on Monday... to find a baby, small sac and no HB. I then had my HCG levels checked on Monday, then again on Wednesday. I was ttc for 5 months, so with O, I shouldv'e been 7 weeks, 4 days. I cried and cried thinking baby had passed. 

However, yesterday I got a call from Dr. saying my levels were rising, but slowly. Dr. said this means probable MC but not definite. More levels being checked, and follow up scan on March 12...

My HCG level was 3800, to low to show a HB, even if there was one! So, this gives me lil hope.

Like you, I am so scared! I don't want to lose my baby! It's so hard! But, atleast we are waiting... and we can pull out of this. You aren't alone. :hugs: I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## albs

i had some bleeding at 6 weeks and had a scan. they could see a sac but i was told it was too small for 6 weeks. 2 weeks later i had a follow up scan and there was the baby with a heartbeat. it then measured a few days bigger! measurements early on are very difficult as the baby is so tiny. 
i really hoppe and pray everything is ok for you.


----------



## Leinzlove

Any news? None here... just waiting.


----------



## maybeababy81

Im going through the same thing. I when for two U/S and in both they didn't saw the babies HB but they saw the yolk and thats all my Dr say (she was very cold) She say that it might be a missed miscarriage and I should be prepare for the worst, but she send me to another U/S just to make sure before we decide what to do.
Any ways I ask for another blood work just to check whats going and the levels drop after they were growing slow but growing, the weird thing for me Is that I had 2 miscarriages in the past and a still born and in all of this pregnancies I bleed from beginning to end! and right now NOT A SINGLE DROP! I'm also confuse about my LMP so that might have something to do whit this all mess.
And for now I cancel my U/S and I will not go for another two weeks, I have not bleeding no pains and I still have pregnancy symptoms, So Im hoping that the baby was just to young when all of this happen!
If something will happen am sure nature will take it course if that what support to happen but for me I will wait two more weeks. Im very scare but I keep hopping and praying. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry you are going through this. Don't give up hope... It didn't work out for me. I'm waiting to go naturally but my numbers won't stop slowly rising.


----------



## Gabbymrvr

I had the same thing happen to me, I had bleeding at exactly 4 weeks, went to the hospital and they told me I wasn't pregnant because when they did an ultrasound they didn't find anything, I told them I had a positive test, they did blood work and did show a pregnancy but it was really low but at the same tome it was increasing, then they said it was a possible Ectopic pregnancy and that I couldn't keep it because it was life treathening, I missed my next appt and when u went back they did another ultrasound and a miracle happen they found a sac but with no baby or hb, they decided to wait and had me come back, within a week I think they found a HB, they realized ur was too soon when I found out about the pregnancy and everything was great, my baby is now 6 and was born at 38 weeks, sometimes doctors are wrong. Thank God I missed that appt.


----------



## K_

How has everything been? :flower:

I'm on the same boat. I found out Friday that I was pregnant, started having sharp abdominal lower left pains, and went to the ER as I didn't have a doctor or insurance yet. They verified my pregnancy, said my hcg levels were at 1600 and that I was only about 3 weeks along. All they could see is the gest sac. I went back Monday at 1am for a second vaginal u/s but the doctor that saw me that day said it wasn't necessary and instead referred me to an ob gyn. My levels were a little over 3200. Now I have insurance and an appointment on Thursday. 

I have no bleeding, but the cramps continue throughout the day. :(

FX! Hope everything goes well with all of us. Good luck.


----------



## Megs2506

I got a BFP ont 2/19. I tested 5 days before AF was due. I had a mc last year at 10 + 3 and my husband and I have been trying for a year. He like me are over the moon. Unfortunately I have been spotting dark brownish red for three days o e of those days had mc that freaked me out. It has stoped but I am so scared that m/c once again. Never had cramping or red or bright red blood. Going to the ob in the morning with the hubby. Praying and hoping that this pregnancy doesn't end with tomorrows appointment. Reading the post here has given my some comfort and hope. I wish you all the best of luck and hope to see more posts from everyone telling us how their LO are growing


----------



## Leinzlove

Any news ladies? I so hope to hear positive outcomes. AFM I didn't know anything was wrong until 8w2d when I went to my first appt. US showed small sac, baby and no HB. Dr. said my dates were off and to hang in there. However, I did remain hopeful but I knew it was over. I'd been ttc for 5 months and new my O date exactly.

My HCG continued to rise and the day I passed the baby, 2 days after the bleeding started my HCG was 4100, still rising but lower than a viable pregnancy. I go for blood tests on Monday and I'm hoping now its dropping.

It is devastating! However, don't lose hope. Babies are miracles. Wishing you all the best.


----------

